

The Next Release of Java: Java JDK 7, out mid-2011 - spinlocked
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/java-platform-2010-174690.html?msgid=3-2517886426
I don't know how old the article is but it was in an Oracle newsletter that hit my inbox today.
======
spinlocked
I don't know how old that article is, but it was in an Oracle newsletter that
hit my inbox today.

